# Back In Black



## LM6000 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey Guys,

Just saying hi, good to be back after a month. Been on holiday and all that.

Looking forward to catching up on all the posts etc and just hi in general.


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

welcome back bro, hope u had a good holiday :wink: kev


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2005)

:shock: On holiday for a month :shock: , can't be bad! Where you been?


----------



## LM6000 (Mar 14, 2005)

Cheers Lads,

Went to Cuba for a couple of weeks and then spent another couple of weeks catching up at work : (


----------

